# CAF Airsho 2008



## Geedee (Jan 2, 2009)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jan 2, 2009)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jan 2, 2009)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jan 2, 2009)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jan 2, 2009)

.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 2, 2009)

I like your photos..... Up close and personal !! I'm sure E.V.G will have
something to say...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2009)

Great stuff Gary!


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 2, 2009)

Excellent pics Gary!! Love the Helldiver and "Tora" birds  Thanks for sharing mate.


----------



## Amsel (Jan 3, 2009)

Very good pics! I was able to see many of the birds at the Wings over Houston show but I need to get out to Midland for this one. Looks like a blast! I hope you are able to make it back again this year.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 4, 2009)

Fantastic shots mate, thanks


----------



## evangilder (Jan 4, 2009)

Nice shots, Gary. The Midland show is one that I haven't been to yet, but know a lot of the planes and folks in your shots. I have been with the SoCal Wing of the CAF for a number of years. The Zero, Bearcat and Hellcat are all based with them at Camarillo.

You need to get out to Chino for one of their shows one year. They are really amazing too.


----------



## Rocketeer (Jan 19, 2009)

Beautiful shots Gaz old chap.....mine are poo!!


----------



## Geedee (Jan 19, 2009)

Rocketeer said:


> Beautiful shots Gaz old chap.....mine are poo!!



Yehaaaa !...welcome aboard matey. Was going to ask when would I get to see yours !.


----------



## Rocketeer (Jan 20, 2009)

Ok old chap....will try to post some photos below....not as good as yours but hey!


----------



## Rocketeer (Jan 20, 2009)

More shots...hope ok


----------



## Geedee (Jan 21, 2009)

Rocketeer said:


> More shots...hope ok



Nothing wrong with those pics at all !. Love the 'look down' aspect on the Fury and the 'rocket' Beech and as for the 'Fort ?..nice one.  

Put some more up


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice pics guys!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 23, 2009)

Gorgeous pics guys!

*Never* get tired of lookin' at photos of warbirds.

Keep 'em coming!

TO


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2009)

Who here does TO. Great stuff Rocketeer.


----------

